

Sprint intercepting images and serving low quality compressed versions - codezero
https://community.sprint.com/baw/message/697431

======
codezero
I noticed this also happening on LTE in the Bay Area, they claim it is because
they are deploying new towers, but it appears that threads related to this
exist going back six months in other areas.

